# Locations?



## JustAnja (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey folks, I thought this might help us in networking better when it comes to rescue torts and such and overall I was just curious where everyone is located. If you dont mind telling us what state your from, no reason to post cities and such. 



Im in southeast Wisconsin, a recent transplant from the south. (and no, im not enjoying my first northern winter! lol) I also have a Wisconsin Tortoise and Turtle Society in the works, its just in its infancy until i decide which direction I want to try to go with it. Tracy has graciously agreed to help me with it. hehe


----------



## cvalda (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not telling you where I'm from! I'm scared that you might stalk me!!!



Wisconsin... but you knew that!


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2008)

Orange County, CA here. moved back from the Inland Empire


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Highland, CA also known as one of the subs of the Inland Empire


----------



## reptileeats (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of you know but Alabama here.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am in New Jersey. Not far from Philadelphia and not far from the shore.


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 12, 2008)

Cold,boring Ohio here


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 12, 2008)

Well today it was PA, NY, CT, RI, and MA. Out in the semi with my husband right now, so home is where ever we might be. My "real" home is in Nebraska.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Boy Jacqui, You could be our tort transporter traveling across the US like that.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 12, 2008)

Coldliz said:


> Cold,boring Ohio here



Being originally from Ohio.. I'm glad I got out in '81. And I think I have 'cabin fever' from time to time here in TN.

Can't figure out what the weather is going to be next here in mid-east TN!

Terry


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 12, 2008)

IOWA CITY, IOWA


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 13, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Coldliz said:
> 
> 
> > Cold,boring Ohio here
> ...



Its the same here! 35 one day, 60 the next


----------



## swedeheart (Jan 13, 2008)

Orange County, California! originally from Sweden though


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 14, 2008)

It's Testudo land over here: Europe > Portugal > Lisbon


----------



## Itort (Jan 14, 2008)

Eastern Iowa/Western Illinios. Rebuilding home( tort friendly) in boonies on sand prairie.


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am also from cold, boring Ohio. LOL


----------



## AST-Loch (Jan 14, 2008)

Ice cold New Hampshire!


----------



## Sassy_Canuk (Jan 14, 2008)

Balmy Southern Ontario Canada here


----------



## lynncharlene (Jan 14, 2008)

I am now in Utah, was born in Santa Rosa, grew up in San Jose, CA., lived in Oceanside, CA, Irvine CA, Long Beach, CA, L.A., CA. Miss the restaurants, shopping, and clubs (bars), but love my new commute and four seasons.


----------



## Jentortmom (Jan 14, 2008)

The warm and sunny Arizona, just west of Phoenix.


----------



## Laura (Jan 17, 2008)

Sunny, but Cold, Foothills of Central Calif Above Sacramento.


----------



## lynncharlene (Jan 17, 2008)

Laura said:


> Sunny, but Cold, Foothills of Central Calif Above Sacramento.




Ao are nearer to Sonora or Rose/villeAuburn?


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 17, 2008)

Central New Jersey right here, 10 mins from the shore, 45 mins from Philly and about an hour from NYC.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think I knew you were from NJ or if I did I forgot. If you don't mind me asking, where? I bet we are real close. Tabernacle, Burlington County here.


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 17, 2008)

Howell, Monmouth County....not too far


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 17, 2008)

That's neat!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think that you should have one of those cute little babies crawl to my house!


----------



## HermanniChris (Jan 17, 2008)

haha well they're sure are little tanks but I don't think they'd make that trip too well...


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in Williamsport, PA (North Central PA) Home of Little League Baseball.


----------



## tortania (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in crazy "if you don't like the weather here, just wait a minute" central Oklahoma


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2008)

lynncharlene said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Sunny, but Cold, Foothills of Central Calif Above Sacramento.
> ...



Im right near Auburn. I work in Roseville tho. Off 80 and 193. 
Where are you?


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Feb 10, 2008)

Born and raised in NW Indiana, but now reside in NW Arkansas.

ARKelly


----------



## dewbert (Mar 28, 2009)

Central Indiana here!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Mar 28, 2009)

Good old Cleveland, Ohio..........


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 28, 2009)

Seattle area of Washington


----------



## chadk (Mar 28, 2009)

Me too. About 50 miles from seattle...


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 28, 2009)

Central Iowa


----------



## Stazz (Mar 29, 2009)

Everyone is American/Canadian here ! Pretty cool ! I am not though, hehe, I'm a South African living in Dubai !


----------



## George (Mar 29, 2009)

South London - UK - and we always know the weather here COLD & WET!


----------



## Candy (Mar 29, 2009)

Alhambra, CA about 10 minutes from Los Angeles CA


----------



## sendie (Mar 29, 2009)

Texas Gulf Coast, about an hour south of Houston, but maybe Riga, Latvia part-time in about 7 months if my husband has his way.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 29, 2009)

Count me too!!! Willamette Valley in Oregon...am I the only Oregonian ???


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wausau WI. which in one word is ick most of the year. our summers can be nice though...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 29, 2009)

Maggie-I was totally thinking of you today when Nascar was on at our house.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 30, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Maggie-I was totally thinking of you today when Nascar was on at our house.



It was a good race too!


----------



## Traveller (Apr 2, 2009)

Upper Ottawa Valley here, Ontario Canada.

Any other Canadians here?


----------



## JourneyTort (Apr 2, 2009)

Traveller said:


> Upper Ottawa Valley here, Ontario Canada.
> 
> Any other Canadians here?



Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## jorrow (Apr 2, 2009)

Im in North Alabama.


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 2, 2009)

Im in ventura CA< there are a lot of people from CA


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 2, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> Im in ventura CA< there are a lot of people from CA



Lots from Calif, and none but me in Oregon I guess...


----------



## terryo (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess I'm the only one from New York...Staten Island, NY, that is.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 2, 2009)

Aliso Viejo, CA. Southern Orange County.


----------



## soundwave (Apr 3, 2009)

JourneyTort said:


> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Upper Ottawa Valley here, Ontario Canada.
> ...



Calgary Alberta Canada


----------



## Tatooineboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Cleveland, Ohio!


----------



## bettinge (Apr 28, 2009)

Rochester, NY....Home of Kodak, Xerox, Paychex, Bosch & Lomb and many good people looking for a job!


----------

